# Mini Co2 regulator



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

So i've been thinking about piecing together a miniature Co2 regulator that would possibly work with paintball systems and regular CGA320 tanks. Here is the regulator body i would be using:







I'm wondering how interested others would be in a miniature setup like this. I've seen the paintball setups out there that arent regulated at all, just an on/off with a needle valve, and it seemed like a crappy way to get it done to me. It would definately be more expensive than a simple on/off with needle valve setup, but also more precise. This is a single stage regulator that regulates from 0-100 psi.

Thoughts? Interested?


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Like this?

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/mini-co2-regulator-w-quick-disconnect.html

134.00 is a bit steep.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes. But with solenoid, needle valve, Maybe even a bubble counter. I would be sourcing the regulators from the manufacturer. Hoping to keep the price under $100.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

That particular regulator, if it is a Leland, is only meant for non-refillable (single use) cartridges. There was another thread about this. Although there was disagreement on the safety of using these with refillable paintball cylinders, there was agreement that it would void the manufacturer warranty.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

No, they are not made by leland. They are made by a chinese company, and sourced by leland, just like 90% of everything we use anymore. The max operating pressure for the one i have in mind is 1300psi. This is pretty far below most regulators, but above normal Co2 pressures of ~900.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Yes. But with solenoid, needle valve, Maybe even a bubble counter. I would be sourcing the regulators from the manufacturer. Hoping to keep the price under $100.


Under 100.oo for all of that would be a nice package then.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I *think* the minimum blowout on a CO2 cylinder is 2200 psi and you can see values over 1300 if things get hotter:

http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/gasses/co2dynamics.shtml
http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/gasses/co2pv.gif

So, something in the standard 3000 psi range may be safer.

Now, for the most part, folks on this forum have an "I tried it and my house didn't burn down, so it must be safe" attitude. However, you must remember that you will be selling these to other people and you will be taking on a certain amount of liability in doing so. If I were you, I would make sure that all components are spec'ed high enough to ensure safety. You should contact other CO2-related vendors (such as paintball folks) to see what is considered safe.

Of course, anything that is a real regulator is probably much, much safer than that ASA on/off "solution."


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, this thing has an internal blowout disc rated at 1800 psi, so that would mean it is safe to use on a normal tank, it would just fail at 1800psi. The max inlet pressure for actual operating pressure is 1300. The temperature would have to raise to ~100 degrees for this regulator to no longer be in operating range, and ~120 degrees for the blowout disc to blow. Sounds safe to me? All your fish would be dead before this unit would fail.

I'm no expert though. This thread was started mostly because in order to try one of these out, the minimum order is 50 units. I don't want to order 50 units if nobody would be interested in buying them. I love new projects but not at that kind of cost.


----------

